

Welcome Michael, Jon, and Ilya - sama
http://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-michael-jon-and-ilya

======
brandonhsiao
YC seems to have taken on a lot of partners in the last few years. What does
this mean? What do partners do?

~~~
sama
YC partners: 1) recruit startups 2) select startups to fund and 3) advise
startups. probably 90% of our time is in the third category.

~~~
wasd
Could you tell us a little more about how they do 1?

~~~
bramgg
Also curious, I thought YC pretty much just took on startups that applied.

------
nicholasjbs
Congrats to Jon, Michael, and Ilya!

Jon has been incredibly helpful, supportive, and kind to us (Hacker School)
over the years, and I'm thrilled to see him become a full-time YC partner.

------
cwilson
Congrats to them all!

I've known Ilya as a friend for a few years now and current/future YC startups
are going to be very lucky to have him around. He's an extremely intelligent
and humble guy.

------
egfx
I thought this post was welcoming me and two other visitors for a cool HN
holiday Easter Egg. Don't see many other Ilya's around :)

~~~
csmajorfive
I'll make sure to represent Ilyas well!

~~~
egfx
priclasna

------
OoTheNigerian
Congrats Michael!

Michael has been very kind and always helpful whenever I have reached out to
him. YC is lucky to have him!

------
100k
Jon was great to work with when my company was in YC. Happy to see he's a full
time partner now.

------
btrautsc
congrats guys.

I can personally attest that jlevy & mwseibel are amazing. both had profound
impact on us while going through YC. great ft additions.

------
mrmch
Jon has been a strong advisor on key issues, psyched to have him as a full
time partner!

